# Kodiak Duramax 4x4 Dump w plow & spreader, Indiana



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

We are updating our fleet and plan to offer for sale some backup trucks and snow/ice equipment. We picked up a couple new Silverado Medium Duties and are ready to sell this Kodiak 4x4. With the challenges of new truck availability and high used truck pricing we aren't sure how much to ask for it. We can sell without spreader or plow or dump bed i suppose but ideally as a whole package. 
It was purchased as a flatbed from a Kubota dealer in Arkansas with about 78k miles. It now has about 95k. We mounted a PTO drive 12' drop-side dump bed with triple-action tailgate with high sideboards for mulch. It has 6 new tires, new front shocks, Timbren SES front and rear. Western 8.5' Pro Plus with Western Wings and SaltDogg SHPE4000 4yd spreader. This has been a fantastic do-it-all landscape truck with almost no plow time (too dang big for most of our properties) and very little spreader time (we run another 4yd, two 2.5yd and a 8 tailgate spreaders more often). It's been treated to POR-15, WoolWax and salt neutralizer baths and is just starting to show a bit of rust on cab corners and doorsills...still solid metal. It has the Duramax diesel with Allison transmission and plenty of power even when fully loaded. We'd like this to go to someone who can use it for a fair price and are looking for suggestions on what range to ask please.


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

A Kodiak without a trashed interior? Nice truck!


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

Year?


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

SilverPine said:


> A Kodiak without a trashed interior? Nice truck!


hahaha! so true.
this was mainly "my" dump truck so it got cared for....our mow team trucks are not so fortunate.


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

SilverPine said:


> Year?


sorry, 2005


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Man I'm a sucker for a kodiak...


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Around here that would ask probably 35k. Looks to be a 4500 class truck by the door sticker correct? It’s a nice truck. NY prices are running high BTW.


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

Kvston said:


> Around here that would ask probably 35k. Looks to be a 4500 class truck by the door sticker correct? It's a nice truck. NY prices are running high BTW.


yes, it's a 4500. that seems way high to me but what do i know. was thinking $19k for the truck plus $9k for the plow and spreader would be a good starting ask.


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

Truck is now for sale on Marketplace and eBay, listed at $29,500 with plow and spreader. If interested please reply here. thank you


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

This truck is sold, thank you


----------

